# After Holiday and 2nd D-day anniversary UPDATE



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I hope 2017 will be a good year for you.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The tail end of your story seems to have fostered a speck of some long-awaited optimism ~ will be praying for you and for more of that optimism to come!*


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

[


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

threelittlestars said:


> I would say though the holidays sucked in regards to health, I felt regardless my husband was more present trying harder than I have ever seen him to make sure we were all okay. Kids and me included.
> 
> I think I was internally sabotaging positive feeling because of resentments in the beginning, but he stuck through not letting my attitude confuse him or anger him.
> 
> ...


I read somewhere--and this was said in jest, but they always say that humor carries a small nugget of truth--that marriage counseling doesn't fix marriages, it just teaches couple to be more effective at arguing. So maybe it's not a bad idea to let those wounds start to heal a little bit first.

Have you considered seeing a pre-licensed therapist? They are therapists who have finished all their training, but need to do a certain number of hours of pre-license sessions before they qualify to practice on their own. So they are basically working under the supervision of other therapists/counselors (but those other therapists don't sit in your sessions). They are usually MUCH more affordable than a therapist who has already been licensed. My XH and I saw a pre-licensed therapist for our MC, and she was wonderful. Well, I thought she was wonderful. I don't know what my XH thought, but he chose her, so...


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

And it sucks that y'all were so sick, but I'm glad to see the optimism in your story. I hope things continue to progress in a positive fashion for you and your marriage.


----------

